# VNC Server auf MP277 - it works!



## Maxl

Hallo Kollegen!

Angehängter Screenshot wurde vor 10 Minuten angefertigt. Es zeigt den Zugriff auf ein MP277 per VNC-Viewer. 
Weitere Details folgen im laufe des Tages.

mfg Maxl


----------



## pylades

Maxl schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen!
> 
> Angehängter Screenshot wurde vor 10 Minuten angefertigt. Es zeigt den Zugriff auf ein MP277 per VNC-Viewer.
> Weitere Details folgen im laufe des Tages.
> 
> mfg Maxl




*sabber*  :-D

Pylades


----------



## marcengbarth

Hey hey!

Ist das ein eigener VNC-Server???


----------



## pylades

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Hey hey!
> 
> Ist das ein eigener VNC-Server???




Laut Icon im Pic müsste es der sein:

http://www.efon.cn/

Ich bin sehr gepannt 

Pylades


----------



## marcengbarth

pylades schrieb:


> Laut Icon im Pic müsste es der sein:
> 
> http://www.efon.cn/
> 
> Ich bin sehr gepannt
> 
> Pylades



Der sieht ja genau wie RealVNC aus... Danke!


----------



## volker

freude dämpf.
der wird wohl nicht auf allen panels laufen. viele panels haben noch wince3.0


----------



## pylades

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Der sieht ja genau wie RealVNC aus... Danke!



Das ist ja auch kein Wunder:



> What is the EfonVNC Embedded Project? The Efon VNC Embedded project is an open source remote control tools, *which is based on RealVNC*. It make the GUI based remote controling on Windows CE family become more simple. It is freely available to download and use for you. If you need this software, you could get it from the following link address.


Pylades


----------



## marcengbarth

pylades schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein Wunder:
> 
> Pylades



War zu faul zum Lesen...


----------



## johnij

Hallo,
was der Maxl gemacht hat würde mich interessieren. Es wird nix schaden zu wissen How .
Aus http://www.efon.cn/ 
Das  Packet gilt nur für  Visu (WINcE ) und Rechner (die unter WIN CE laufen)

gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit (mit Open Source) eine Fernwartung zwischen Visu (Win CE)
und einem Rechner (Win XP SP2) zu erstellen??



Danke im Vorraus

johnijskiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## marcengbarth

johnij schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was der Maxl gemacht hat würde mich interessieren. Es wird nix schaden zu wissen How .
> Aus http://www.efon.cn/ habe ich versucht das Packet zu installieren
> (Ich habe ein MP 277 "8 mit WinCE 5.0, Es gibt aber keine Angaben ob das WinCE 5.0 armv4i oder.......ist) .
> Ich habe aber bei der Installation einen Fehler bekommen.
> Weiss jemand von euch woran das legen könnnte bzw. wie man vorgehen soll ?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus
> 
> johnijskiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Wenn ich meine Glaskugel gerade da hätte, würde ich dir sagen welchen Fehler du hattest... 

Der Prozessor vom MP277 müsste ein ARM sein.


----------



## volker

arm auf jeden fall
schau mal in systemsteuerung/system ich glaube im reiter divice


----------



## johnij

Ich habe aber gefragt, ob es ein Tool *(Open Source) *gibt zwischen WinCE und Win XP für eine VNC bzw. Fernwartung ( Weil der Link nur für WINCE (VISU)<---> WINCE (Rechner)gültig ist )


----------



## marcengbarth

Wo hast du das denn gefragt?

Für den PC nimmst du RealVNC oder UltraVNC


----------



## johnij

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gefragt?
> 
> Für den PC nimmst du RealVNC oder UltraVNC


 
ok, und was ist mit der Visu??
soll man nix darauf installieren?(Die Software von  http://www.efon.cn/ lässt sich nicht installieren)


----------



## MTec

johnij schrieb:


> ok, und was ist mit der Visu??
> soll man nix darauf installieren?


Darum geht es ja gerade in diesem Thread...

CE-VISU (Server): *Efon VNC-Server*
XP-Client: Beliebiger VNC-Viewer (siehe Posting von marcengbarth)


----------



## johnij

MTec schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja gerade in diesem Thread...
> 
> CE-VISU (Server): *Efon VNC-Server*
> XP-Client: Beliebiger VNC-Viewer (siehe Posting von marcengbarth)


 
ich habe mittlerweile meine Frage geändert
Das Problem *Efon VNC-Server_Software lässt sich nicht installieren*


----------



## Ralle

Maxl schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen!
> 
> Angehängter Screenshot wurde vor 10 Minuten angefertigt. Es zeigt den Zugriff auf ein MP277 per VNC-Viewer.
> Weitere Details folgen im laufe des Tages.
> 
> mfg Maxl



Nun bleibt doch mal ruhig, der maxl wird schon noch was nachschieben.


----------



## MTec

johnij schrieb:


> Das Problem *Efon VNC-Server_Software lässt sich nicht installieren*


Der VNC-Server muss nicht installiert werden. Einfach die ARM-Version downloaden, auf einen USB-Stick schieben und am Panel starten. (habs mit einem MP277 getestet) 
Bevor der VNC-Server gestartet wird, sollte die "vncconfig" ausgeführt und ein Passwort vergeben werden. Dann die Config schließen und WINVNC starten. --> Fertig!


----------



## johnij

Es hört sich gut an.Ich mache mich vom Acker.
Ich werde das morgen testen

@ MaxL
wie warten immer auf Details


----------



## Maxl

Geduld Geduld!

Wir haben schließlich zuerst bei uns im Haus ein paar tests machen müssen. Ganz 100%ig zufrieden bin ich derzeit noch nicht damit, aber zumindest gibts schon mal was.

Also, wei einige Kollegen schon richtig erkannt haben, handelt es sich um den VNC-Server von www.efon.cn 
Beim MP277 kommt die ARM-Variante zum Einsatz - also: Paket heruntergeladen, mit WinRAR entpackt und mittels USB-Stick aufs Panel kopiert (hab einfach die beiden .exe Dateien auf \flash\vnc kopiert). Anschließend mit 'vncconfig' ein Passwort vergeben, speichern und ggf. Panel neu starten (teilweise wurde das Passwort nicht gespeichert - besonders wenn das Panel zuvor schon längre Zeit lief - erkennt man beim verbinden an der fehlermeldung "no password set" oder so ähnlich).
Anschließend kann man sich vom PC aus mit einem VNC-Viewer (bei mir wars RealVNC) problemlos verbinden.

Wird die Authentifizierung mittels vncconfig abgeschaltet, so kann man sich auch ohne Passwort ans Panel verbinden (was ich ausdrücklich NICHT empfehle) - nach dem Neustart des Panels ist diese Einstellung allerdings wieder weg (Authentifizierung aktiv - kein Passwort vergeben).

So Dinge wie Windows-Taste übermitteln usw. funktionieren wunderbar. Allerdings haben wir bis jetzt noch keine vernünftige Möglichkeit gefunden, den VNC-Server per Autostart ohne Zutun der WinCCflexible-RT zu starten. Alle Einträge, die man ins Autostart-Verzeichnis gibt, sind nach dem Panel-Neustart wieder weg - mittels Shell-Aufruf aus der RT heraus sollte es aber in jedem Fall funktionieren (was wir bisher noch nicht probiert haben).


Zum Schluss noch der Sicherheitshinweis:
Jedem, der eine solche Lösung installiert, muss bewusst sein, dass ein Remote-Benutzer jedes Steuerelement, jede virtuelle Taste und jedes Einstellfeld bedienen kann. Dass dies speziell, wenn Einrichtfunktionen am Panel sind, ein Risikio für Mensch und Maschine darstellt, steht wohl außer Frage!

Daher: VNC-Server sollte so konfiguriert sein, dass ein Bediener vor Ort die eingehend Verbindung bestätigen muss
Außerdem: Niemals ohne Passwortabfrage!!


mfg Maxl

PS: speziellen Dank an den IT-Verantwortlichen des Kunden, der uns den Tip mit efon.cn gegeben hat.
PPS: kennt sich jemand mit CE und der Registrierung besser aus? Es müsste doch möglich sein, dass man den VNC-Server auch dann startet, wenn noch keine WinCCflexible Runtime am Laufen ist.


----------



## johnij

Hallo, 

bei mir scheint es nicht zu funktionieren.
Daten:
MP 277 mit der IP 11.68.110.194 (Muss als Server sein, darauf ist eonf software )
Rechner: 11.68.110.193 (Drauf ist ein VNC viewer installiert)
Gatway: 11.68.110.222
Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.224



Im Rechner (Menueleiste), steht VNC server (service) mit der IP 11.68.110.193.
Ich habe als Server einegeben: IP 10.68.110.194
Es funzt nicht.

Mache ich einen Denkfehler?

Danke
johnij


----------



## argv_user

Auf die schnelle: die Subnetzmaske stimmt so ?


----------



## johnij

argv_user schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle: die Subnetzmaske stimmt so ?


 
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vierlagig

johnij schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



warum 31 zulässige adressen 
 2 würden ja noch sinn machen, also 255.255.255.252


----------



## johnij

vierlagig schrieb:


> warum 31 zulässige adressen
> 2 würden ja noch sinn machen, also 255.255.255.252


 
Man arbeitet halt in einem Konzern 
Man hat einige 100.. Router hier
Ich versuche die Mitteen zu nutzen, die mir zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## vierlagig

und der gateway mit der führenden 10 stimmt so auch?


----------



## funkdoc

kannst du es vom rechner aus pingen?


mit der regestry unter wince kenn ich mich leider jetzt nichtz so aus aber bei microsoft ist das registry modell eh bei allen ähnlich.

HKEY_Local_Machine>software>microsoft>windows>currentversion>run

hier fügt man eine neue zeichenfolge hinzu....

im wert wird der speicherort der anwendung in dem fall der vnc server eingetragen.

dann startet er beim hochfahren


----------



## johnij

vierlagig schrieb:


> und der gateway mit der führenden 10 stimmt so auch?


 
genauuuuuuuu


----------



## johnij

funkdoc schrieb:


> kannst du es vom rechner aus pingen?
> 
> 
> mit der regestry unter wince kenn ich mich leider jetzt nichtz so aus aber bei microsoft ist das registry modell eh bei allen ähnlich.
> 
> HKEY_Local_Machine>software>microsoft>windows>currentversion>run
> 
> hier fügt man eine neue zeichenfolge hinzu....
> 
> im wert wird der speicherort der anwendung in dem fall der vnc server eingetragen.
> 
> dann startet er beim hochfahren


 

Pingen klaro...
welche Zeichen Folge??
Mit der Maus--->key?,String value?binary value?.....


----------



## vierlagig

johnij schrieb:


> Ich habe als Server einegeben: IP 10.68.110.194



da ist noch ne 10


----------



## funkdoc

string value natürlich

war aber auf eine andere frage von einem anderen user bezogen...

grüsse


----------



## johnij

Ich habe mit Point_to_point verbindung versucht (PC direckt mit einem anderen MP277 verbunden)
Ich habe jedem eine Ip Adresse zugerdent:

PC: 10.119.68.10
MP 10.119.68.11
Subnestzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Pingen geht
das VNC funkt. nicht
ich nehme an irgendwas ist bei der Konfig. schief


----------



## MTec

johnij schrieb:


> Im Rechner (Menueleiste), steht VNC server (service) mit der IP 11.68.110.193.


Hallo,

das sieht erstmal so aus, als ob Du auf Deinem Rechner den VNC Server und nicht den Viewer gestartet hast?!
Welchen VNC-Viewer benutzt Du eigentlich?

Viele Grüße
MTec


----------



## vierlagig

johnij schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Point_to_point verbindung versucht (PC direckt mit einem anderen MP277 verbunden)
> Ich habe jedem eine Ip Adresse zugerdent:
> 
> PC: 10.119.68.10
> MP 10.119.68.11
> Subnestzmaske: 255.255.255.0
> Pingen geht
> das VNC funkt. nicht
> ich nehme an irgendwas ist bei der Konfig. schief



und plötzlich sind sie alle 10 ... junge, versuch mal bißchen ordnung in deinen adressraum zu bringen!


----------



## Ralle

vierlagig schrieb:


> und plötzlich sind sie alle 10 ... junge, versuch mal bißchen ordnung in deinen adressraum zu bringen!



Man 4L, halt mal Ruhe , das war doch klar, da johnij sich da verschrieben hat, oder?


----------



## vierlagig

Ralle schrieb:


> Man 4L, halt mal Ruhe , das war doch klar, da johnij sich da verschrieben hat, oder?



nein, aber wenn ich mir seine beiträge so angucke und die rate der änderungen, hätte ich es mir denken können müssen...


----------



## johnij

@4L
Sorry, ich habe mich verschrieben, 
Es ist ja mal halt so , wenn mann 1000 Sachen gleichzeitig macht.
VNC Server bzw. viewer gehört nicht zu einer Aufgabe auf der Arbeit
Ich möchte es nur testen, wer weiss, vielleicht kommt sowas auf mich in der Zukunft zu.
Es wäre ganz nett von euch, wenn man eine gewisse Beschreibung vorlegt, wie man den ganzen Kram konfiguriert.

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß johnij


----------



## johnij

MTec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das sieht erstmal so aus, als ob Du auf Deinem Rechner den VNC Server und nicht den Viewer gestartet hast?!
> Welchen VNC-Viewer benutzt Du eigentlich?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> MTec


 
Der ist der VNC-Viewer aus realvnc.com


----------



## funkdoc

probieren statt studieren

ne beschreibung kriegst du vom hersteller des vnc servers... ist normalerweise beim download package dabei....

die änderung in der registry im winCE scheint doch schwieriger zu sein als ich mir gedacht habe. man braucht ein extra programm das die NK.sys auslest und änderungen da reinschreibt...


----------



## vladi

*VNC auf MP277: weitere Ergebnisse?*

Hi Profis,
hat jemand noch weiter ausprobiert?
Also der CE-VNC(von www.efon.cn) läuft auf MP277, Verbindung vom PC mit UltraVNC Viewer funktioniert.
So, wie kann man am MP das Progi automatisch starten? 
Sowas wie "VBS Shell" geht unter CE nicht, oder? Kann man überhaupt vom Runtime aus ext. Programme am Paneel starten?

Vladi


----------



## Maxl

vladi schrieb:


> Also der CE-VNC(von www.efon.cn) läuft auf MP277, Verbindung vom PC mit UltraVNC Viewer funktioniert.
> So, wie kann man am MP das Progi automatisch starten?


Ich mache mir hierfür die Mechanismen von ProSave zur Installation von Optionen zunutze. ProSave arbeitet mit einer Art "Script", um Optionen aufs Gerät zu übertragen und Registrierungseinträge vorzunehmen. Das ganze lässt sich soweit treiben, dass man den VNC-Server auch per MPI und Teleservice installieren kann, eigene Einträge ins Startmenü vornehmen kann und das Paket auch wieder deinstallieren kann.


> Sowas wie "VBS Shell" geht unter CE nicht, oder? Kann man überhaupt vom Runtime aus ext. Programme am Paneel starten?


VBS Sghell sagt mir nichts. Externe Anwendungen starten ist aber kein Problem.

mfg Maxl


----------



## vladi

*win CE*

Hi Maxl,
Danke, werd ProSave probieren..


Maxl schrieb:


> ...
> ... Externe Anwendungen starten ist aber kein Problem.


Wie genau, über "Programm starten" von den "Drücken"-Aktionen einer Taste z.B. oder was?

Gruss: V.


----------



## Maxl

vladi schrieb:


> Hi Maxl,
> Danke, werd ProSave probieren..


viel Spaß - nimm Dir aber zumindest einen ganzen Tag Zeit dafür - ich hab mir dann außerdem noch die zeit genommen, das Panel mehrmals zu flashen und immer wieder die Installationsroutine durchzugehen um daraus eine vernünftige Doku erstellen zu können


> Wie genau, über "Programm starten" von den "Drücken"-Aktionen einer Taste z.B. oder was?


so in etwa
ein kollege von mir hat es zuerst so gelöst, dass er im Startbild im ereignis "Bild aufgebaut" ein Script hinterlegt hat
In diesem Skript wurde zuerst abgefragt, ob der VNC-Server schon gestartet ist (interne RT-Variable), wenn nicht dann wurde mittels "Programm starten" der VNC-Server gestartet

mfg Maxl


----------



## vladi

*Motivation..*

Hi,


Maxl schrieb:


> viel Spaß - nimm Dir aber zumindest einen ganzen Tag Zeit dafür - ich hab mir dann außerdem noch die zeit genommen, das Panel mehrmals zu flashen und immer wieder die Installationsroutine durchzugehen um daraus eine vernünftige Doku erstellen zu können



Na du kannst ja motivieren..



V.


----------



## Maxl

vladi schrieb:


> Na du kannst ja motivieren..


Sorry, hab mich aber tatsächlich 3 oder 4 Tage damit gespielt - dafür ist das Einrichten jetzt eine Sache < 10 Minuten pro Panel


----------



## vladi

*Aha...*

Hi,


Maxl schrieb:


> Sorry, hab mich aber tatsächlich 3 oder 4 Tage damit gespielt - dafür ist das Einrichten jetzt eine Sache < 10 Minuten pro Panel



habs verstanden...was kostet die Information "How to do it"? 

V.


----------



## Maxl

vladi schrieb:


> habs verstanden...was kostet die Information "How to do it"?


Grundsätzlich hätte ich kein Problem damit, das zu veröffentlichen. Aber nachdem ich das während der Arbeitszeit ausgearbeitet hab und außerdem nur noch knapp 2 Wochen bei der Firma arbeite ist das ein etwas sensibles Thema.
Muss mich mal kurz mit meinem Chef drüber unterhalten.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl

mhm, bin noch nicht schlauer geworden, daher werd ich das jetzt einfach quasi unter "open source" stellen
wer Interesse hat bitte PN oder Mail mit Mail-Adresse
ich sag aber von vornherein, dass ich mir gezielt aussuche, wem ich das Archiv sende, und wem nicht

ach ja: und was wichtig ist - auf die mail-adresse muss man ein selbstextrahierendes .zip-Archiv (also eine .exe-Datei) empfangen können, welches wiederum entweder verschlüsselt ist und wiederum .exe-Dateien enthält

mfg Maxl


PS: die Geschichte mit dem selbstextrahierenden Archiv (und dem per Default eingestellten Zielverzeichnis) funktioniert nur bei einem deutschsprachigen Windows XP - bei anderen Varianten muss man sich den Zielordner selber auswählen


----------



## Maxl

bin jetzt doch einigermaßen erstaunt, dass dieses Thema schon mal sehr breitgetreten wurde, sich aber nur 1 Interessent für meine Lösung gemeldet hat  (dem ich zugegebenermaßen noch immer nichts zugeschickt hab).


----------



## MW

Womöglich hindert diese Aussage einige interessenten 



Maxl schrieb:


> ich sag aber von vornherein, dass ich mir gezielt aussuche, wem ich das Archiv sende, und wem nicht


----------



## Maxl

findest du? ich sag nur: fragen kostet nix


----------



## Maxl

übrigens:
hier der Link zur EfonVNC Seite bei SourceForge
http://sourceforge.net/projects/efonvnc


----------



## Maxl

Ach ja, noch was:
Wäre interessant, wie weit sich das ganze mittlerweile verbreitet hat. Bin am überlegen, ob ich das Setup-Paket auch so aufbohren soll, dass es sich beim MP377 benutzen lässt (bzw. hats schon jemand ausprobiert am MP377?)
Ich schätze mal, dass ich so ab 10. Februar Zeit habe, mich damit zu befassen.


----------



## Maxl

Hallo Leute!

Hab heute das Skript mal fürs MP377 angepasst, ist derzeit im Test. Weitere Details voraussichtlich heute Abend oder morgen.

Theoretisch sollten auch TP277/OP277 möglich sein. Hat schon jemand getestet, ob der EfonVNC-Server auch auf CE 3 läuft? Weil: offiziell läuft der ja erst ab CE 4.2.

mfg Maxl


----------



## kassla

Hallo,

ich habe grad einen Test mit einem OP277 gemacht.
Beim Starten der Config-Datei erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Cannot find 'vncconfig' or one of its components"
Beim Start der WinVNC erscheint die selbe Meldung. 

Somit ist das OP277 nicht geeignet. Der Test mit einem TP177 bringt das gleiche Ergebnis. Für Panels mit WinCE 3.0 funktioniert dieser VNC-Server also nicht...


----------



## Maxl

Ich habe grade mit einem Informatiker gesprochen (da ich ja zugegebenermaßen am Hochsprachen-Sektor nicht so fit bin). Er meint, dass bei CE 3 Libraries fehlen, auf die EfonVNC zugreifen will (die Fehlermeldungen deuten zumindest darauf hin). Aber wie man das rausfinden kann was genau fehlt und wie man diese Komponenten nachinstalliert - keine Ahnung!

mfg Maxl


----------



## Klaassie

Thank you for this tip!!!
I have installed Efon-VNC on a MP277 panel and UltraVNC on my PC and it works perfectly! So we don't need the too expensive Sm@rtservice-option (at 300 euro) from Siemens anymore... 

I also made it so that I can install and de-install VNC as an option with WinCC-Flexible. Very usefull!

(sorry for talking english. I'm from Holland and my writing in deutsch is much more bad than in english... )


----------



## Maxl

Klaassie schrieb:


> Thank you for this tip!!!
> I have installed Efon-VNC on a MP277 panel and UltraVNC on my PC and it works perfectly! So we don't need the too expensive Sm@rtservice-option (at 300 euro) from Siemens anymore...


Ich weise aber noch mal in aller Deutlichkeit darauf hin, dass es sich definitiv nicht um einen vollwertigen Ersatz für SmartService oder Smartaccess handelt.
Beim Einsatz von VNC auf Simatic-Panels muss unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, dass ein Zugriffschutz eingerichtet (sprich: ein Passwort vergeben) wird! Außerdem ist der Zugriff per VNC definitiv nicht echtzeitfähig und schon gar nicht von der SPS aus überwachbar.
Sind am Panel Funktionen realisiert, wo man z.B. mit einer Touch-Taste Handfunktionen ausführen kan, so muss auch jedem, der VNC einsetzt, klar sein, dass dies dann auch mittels VNC möglich ist! Dass dies zu gefährlichen Situationen führen kann, brauch ich wohl nicht extra zu erwähnen!!

mfg Maxl


PS: So wie's aussieht bekomme ich im Laufe dieser Woche Testergebnisse mit dem ersten MP377.


----------



## BPlagens

Hallo Maxl!

Darf ich dich um dein Setup-Paket bitten? Ich möchte auch ein wenig mit VNC auf einem MP277 "spielen"! 

Vielen Dank!
Bernd


----------



## Maxl

Bitte Mail-Adresse per PN (und: es muss möglich sein, verschlüsselte .zip-Dateien und .exe Dateien an diese Adresse zu senden)


----------



## BPlagens

@ Maxl:

Vielen Dank, hast eine PN!

cu


----------



## BPlagens

Hallo Maxl? Noch da? Höre ja gar nix mehr von dir! :-(


----------



## BPlagens

Ähm.. Jemand da?

Irgendwie ist die Komunikation zu Maxl tod! :-(

Hat jemand von euch sein Setup-Paket und kann mir dies zukommen lassen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## vladi

*Vnc*

Hi Kollege,


BPlagens schrieb:


> Ähm.. Jemand da?
> 
> Irgendwie ist die Komunikation zu Maxl tod! :-(
> 
> Hat jemand von euch sein Setup-Paket und kann mir dies zukommen lassen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


abgesehen davon kannst du beide Programme:
winvnc.exe und vncconfig.exe 
auf dem Panel bringen(auf MMC Karte oder USB Stick), und von dort direkt
starten, z.B. mit einem Button(Programm ausführen), oder direkt im Explorer. VNC läuft dann bis zum nächsten Panel-Neustart.
Nur so als Info. 

Gruss: V.


----------



## BPlagens

@vladi

Danke - war mir klar! 

Ich habe mir jetzt selber eine "Setup-Paket" geschnürt mit dem ich es per ProSave übertragen und installieren kann!

Übrigens ist es nicht weg, wenn man neu startet!
Einfach in das Flash Verzeichnis kopieren und mit vncconfig.exe die Einstellungen vornehmen - dann im "Control Panel - OP - Persistent Storage - Save Registry" betätigen. Dann wird die Registry dauerhaft gesichert und steht nach einem Reboot wieder so da wie gewünscht!

Ach ja den Autostart habe ich hier eingetragen: HKLM-Init-Launch97

cu


----------



## Griasink

*Autostart*

Hallo,
falls noch jemand an dem Thema dran ist, für die Autostart-Funktion ist es nicht unbedingt notwendig die Registry zu ändern.

=> einfach die VNC.exe in \Windows\Startup\ kopieren und danach wie von BPlagens beschrieben unter "Control Panel - OP - Persistent Storage - Save Files" die Files ins Flash schreiben...

Bei mir hats geholfen....


----------



## Maxl

Ach ja, bin noch einigen Leuten mein Setup-Paket schuldig. Habs nicht vergessen, sondern war jetzt einige Zeit unterwegs und hab noch ein paar Dinge für die Uni aufzuarbeiten.
Werd mich aber in den nächsten Tagen damit beschäftigen und es auf meinen ftp-Server stellen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl

BPlagens schrieb:


> Ähm.. Jemand da?
> Irgendwie ist die Komunikation zu Maxl tod! :-(
> Hat jemand von euch sein Setup-Paket und kann mir dies zukommen lassen?


Hallo!

Muss mich an dieser Stelle entschuldigen, dass es manchmal etwas länger dauert bei mir. Ich bin ja mittlerweile nicht mehr aktiv am Automatisierungssektor sondern treib mich an der Uni herum, und angesichts der Krise war es etwas mühsam, mal eine Gelegenheit zu bekommen wo ich das Paket auf einem MP377 testen konnte. Grundsätzlich funktioniert es, habs vorgestern wieder mal auf einem MP277 installiert.

Den Leten, die mit eine PN geschickt haben, hab ich mittlerweile Zugang zum ftp-Server verschafft. Direkt publizieren möchte ich den Link nicht, da ich das gerne den google-bots und co. vorenthalten würde.
Wer also noch Interesse an der Sache hat, einfach PN (mit Email-Adresse) an mich - jetzt sollte die Reaktionszeit wesentlich kürzer sein.

mfg Maxl


----------



## XX999

Hay Leute.

Bin neu hier und hab durch ein bisschen googeln eure Seite entdeckt = gefällt mir sehr gut 

Ich bin auch schon ewigkeiten am Ausprobieren, wie man ein CE Panel einen VNC Server drauf laufen lässt ohne Absturz. 
Ich hab zwar einen, aber der stürzt mir nach einiger Zeit ab, bzw. mein Viewer beendet sich und ich kann nicht mehr drauf zugreifen, geschweigedenn ein anderer Programmierer kann nicht mehr drauf zu greifen, erst beim Neustart des Panels.

@Maxl du hast ne PN =)

Gruß


----------



## Maxl

Manchmal frag ich mich echt wohin die Leute denken!
Ich kriege immer wieder PNs, aber niemand ist in der Lage mir von vornherein eine Email-Adresse zu nennen, an die ich Informationen zuschicken kann.
Ab sofort werden PNs zu diesem Topic nur noch beantwortet, wenn ich eine Mailadresse mitgesendet bekomme!

mfg Maxl


----------



## BPlagens

@Maxl: Stellt doch deine Erkenntnisse einfach per Rapidshare (oder was auch immer) jedermann zur Verfügung, dann müsstest du nicht jedem interessierten eine eMail schicken.

Du hast keine Arbeit mehr und den Leuten die Interesse haben wird ohne dein dazutun geholfen.


----------



## Maxl

Grundsätzlich bin ich schon dran interessiert, wer sich für die Sache interessiert. Und ftp bevorzuge ich aus der Hinsicht, da der Server bei mir im Keller steht und ich Zugriff auf alle Logs usw. hab.

Mails versenden ist kein Problem, weil ich das bequem aus Thunderbird heraus mach und mich nirgends einloggen muss......

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Jelly

*was ist mit efon?*

Morgen zusammen!

Jetzt wollte ich mal wieder auf efon.cn zugreifen, aber da gibts nix mehr, kann das sein?
Hab vor einiger Zeit VNC-Zugriff auf ein MP277 eigerichtet. Benutzer hat das Panel zerstört. Jetzt hab ich ein neues Panel hier und bekomm das VNC nicht zu laufen, da ich offenbar nur die XP-Version hier habe, die CE.Version finde ich einfach nicht mehr... Aaaaaahhhhhhh!!!

Wisst ihr was mit efon los ist?

Merci!


----------



## dalbi

Hi,

http://efonvnc.sourceforge.net/

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Maxl

Alternativ eine PN mit einer Mailadresse, und Du kriegst das ganze Paket zugeschickt.

mfg Maxl


----------



## ChrisOWL

Hallo,

ich habe ein Symbol MC3090 Lesegerät mit Windows CE drauf und setze VNC auf diesen Lesegeräten ein.

Nur leider ist es so, wenn ich das Passwort vergeben habe, und ich das Lesegerät neu starte, das ich dann wieder das Passwort konfigurieren muss.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das umgehen kann und er sich das Passwort immer merkt, auch nach einem Neustart?

Vielen Dank!

Gruss

ChrisOWL


----------



## Maxl

ChrisOWL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Symbol MC3090 Lesegerät mit Windows CE drauf und setze VNC auf diesen Lesegeräten ein.
> 
> Nur leider ist es so, wenn ich das Passwort vergeben habe, und ich das Lesegerät neu starte, das ich dann wieder das Passwort konfigurieren muss.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das umgehen kann und er sich das Passwort immer merkt, auch nach einem Neustart?
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ChrisOWL


Also, so weit ich informiert bin speichert EfonVNC sein Passwort in irgendeiner Form in der Registry (zumindest hab ich nach dem Setzen des Passwortes auf den Siemens-Panels keine neuen Dateien gefunden).

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, ist, dass Du von dem Gerät die Registry ausliest, Dir ansiehst in welcher Form das Passwortz da drinnen abgelegt wird und dann den Registry-Eintrag bei jedem Boot neu einträgst (wie das automatisiert geht zeigt folgendes Beispiel: http://support.symbol.com/support/s...blic&dialogID=199420718&stateId=1 0 199422113 )

mfg Maxl


----------



## ChrisOWL

Hallo,

ich habe immer noch das Problem.

Nun weiss ich auch warum ich das Problem noch habe.

Und zwar habe ich die VNC-Software nicht installiert, sondern einfach per ActiveSync in den Application Ordner kopiert.
Deshalb habe ich auch keine Registry Einträge von VNC.

Kann mir jemand für Windows CE 5.00 die RegistryEinträge schicken, wo das Kennwort gespeichert wird? Dann würde ich dafür eine Registry-Datei erstellen und den Eintrag machen und dann wird das Kennwort auch gespeichert.

Oder kann mir jemand sagen, wie die VNC-Software korrekt installieren kann?

Wäre super wenn mir heute oder morgen jemand antworten würde, denn wir benötigen die Software sehr dringend!

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!

Gruss

ChrisOWL


----------



## Jochen Kühner

Nimm doch den registry Editor welcher auf dem Panel ist.

Denn schluessel dürftest du hier finden:

http://efonvnc.svn.sourceforge.net/...ncconfig/vncconfig.cxx?revision=4&view=markup
linie 110

und die zugehörigen werte hier:
http://efonvnc.svn.sourceforge.net/...onfig/Authentication.h?revision=6&view=markup
linie 98

bin aber nicht sicher. Aber warum sollten die Registry Keys nur bei installation angelegt werden? Sicher das es das Programm später nicht macht?

Es gibt auch noch die möglichkeit die registry zu sichern, viel. musst du das nach der configuration machen, das geht glaub über systemsteuerung, op settings, registry. hab im moment leider kein panel zu hand...


----------



## ChrisOWL

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Leider musste ich gestern Urlaub nehmen und hatte keine Zeit zu testen.
Heute gehts wieder frisch ans Werk.

Ich habe mir die Dateien angeschaut nur leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich diese Datei ins Panel importieren soll?

Ich bin Neuling auf diesem Gebiet daher weiss ich nicht wie ich vorgehen soll?!?!?

Für einen weiteren Tipp bin ich dankbar!

Danke!

Gruss

ChrisOWL


----------



## eYe

Moin,

habe schon vor langer Zeit das Packet von MaxI auf einem MP377 installiert und zum Laufen gebracht. Bei meinem aktuellen projekt hat die Installation geklappt, ich kann mich auch verbinden und das VNC Viewer Fenster fragt nach dem Passwort. Aber egal ob ich "no athentication" einstelle oder ein Passwort "2000" vergebe, ich erhalte keinen Zugriff. (Meldung "Wrong Passwort")

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Maxl

servus

also, die variante "no authentication" hat bei mir nie geklappt. wenn auf der serverseite das passwort eingibst kommts ja immer wieder mal vor, dass beim bestätigen mit "ok" das passwort erneut gefordert wird (was ja nicht weiter tragisch ist)
was aber in jedem fall gemacht werden muss ist "registry speichern" (oder so - ist in der beschreibung drinnen was genau zu tun ist) und anschließend neu starten, hat man das nicht gemacht gibts immer wieder troubles.

ansonsten ist mir das von dir beschrieben verhalten neu, kann durchaus sein dass ab einem gewissen firmwarestand siemens dem treiben einen riegel vorschiebt (was ich aber nicht glaube, da MP ja grundsätzlich als für fremde applikationen offen verkauft werden)

mfg maxl


----------



## eYe

Hey Maxl,

danke für die fixe Antwort. 
Es läuft nun, Fehler war das vergessene speichern der Registry und der Neustart.

Vielen Dank für den Support 

:TOOL:


----------



## Maxl

eYe schrieb:


> Es läuft nun, Fehler war das vergessene speichern der Registry und der Neustart.


die alte leier: wer liest ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Maxl

ach ja: http://ge.tt/8BF2zHH?c
viel spaß damit


----------



## OWLer

Ich nutze ja auch schon lange den VNC aud den Multi Panels, auf den neuen Comfort Panels läuft er ebenfalls

Grüsse

Owler


----------



## Maxl

Also, eins finde ich hochinteressant:
Solange es notwendig war, dass sich leute per PN oder Mail bei mir melden müssen, um an das VNC-Paket zu kommen hab ich in 3 1/2 Jahren etwa 30 Anfragen bekommen. Öffentlich hochgeladen hab ich es vor einer Woche, es gibt 58 Downloads. Sehr interessant....... Ist die Hemmschwelle wirklich so groß mir ein Mail zu schreiben und sich (oh mein Gott) vielleicht noch mit Mailadresse zu outen wer man ist? Sehr sehr interessant......


----------



## Matze001

Aber Siemens macht es ja jetzt zunichte.

Mit der neusten Version von WinCCflex heißt es ja "sind VNC-Server von Fremdanbietern installiert, kann eine Sm@rtAccess-Lizenz nötig werden"

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Maxl

klingt interessant, wo steht das? Link?


----------



## Astralavista

Matze001 schrieb:


> Aber Siemens macht es ja jetzt zunichte.
> 
> Mit der neusten Version von WinCCflex heißt es ja "sind VNC-Server von Fremdanbietern installiert, kann eine Sm@rtAccess-Lizenz nötig werden"
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Das ist ein Bug der mit dem neuesten Update2 für SP3 wieder behoben ist.


----------



## NikolausL

Hallo,

also ich setze VNC bei den Multipanels schon seit 2 Jahren erfolgreich ein. Jetzt habe ich versucht VNC auf einem Comfort Panel zu installieren (über TIA V11). Die Installation habe ich nach ein paar Anpassungen in der .pii Datei hinbekommen. Leider meldet das Comfort Panel beim Start: "winvnc.exe ist keine gültige Windows CE Anwendung". Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit VNC und den Comfort Panels?

@OWLer: Du schreibst, bei dir funktioniert es auf den Comfort Panels. Hast du irgendwas ändern oder anpassen müssen?

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## OWLer

Welchen vnc verwendest du denn??? Ich habe den RealVnc auf dem ktp 400 erfolgreich eingesetzt.Ich habe ihn allerdings manuel auf das display kopiert und eingebunden.

Gruesse Owler


----------



## NikolausL

Guten Morgen,
ich verwende das Paket von Efon, wie es in diesem Thread empfohlen wurde. uf den Multipanels mit Windows CE 5.0 funktioniert es wunderbar, auf den Comfort Panels mit Windows CE 6.0 anscheinend nichtmehr. Das KTP 400 ist kein Comfort Panel sondern ein Basic Panel, und da ist nicht Windows CE sondern irgendein Linux Ableger als Betriebssystem drauf.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## NikolausL

Nachtrag:

Ich denke das Problem ist, die Multipanels verwenden ARM-Prozessoren, die Comfort Panels x86-Prozessoren. Das Efon Paket gibt es jeweils für beide Prozessoren. Ich habe natürlich das für ARM installiert. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mit dem anderen Paket probieren.


----------



## OWLer

Also das KTP 400 gibt es als Basic oder Comfort Panel, das Basic Panel ist zu das Comfort Panel biete ja schon tolle möglichkeit...

Grüße

Owler


----------



## smartlab.at

Probier mal meinen VNC Server (MobileVNC) für Windows CE, läuft auf Siemens Simatic Panels, egal welcher Prozessor: www.pocketvnc.com

/wolfgang


----------



## Maxl

smartlab.at schrieb:


> Probier mal meinen VNC Server (MobileVNC) für Windows CE, läuft auf Siemens Simatic Panels, egal welcher Prozessor: www.pocketvnc.com
> /wolfgang



3 Contras:
- läuft nicht auf allen Simatic-Panels, da auf den Panels der x70-Serie noch WinCE 3 läuft
- gibts auch gewartete ProSave-Setup-Pakete? Wie siehts mit dem Autostart-Verhalten auf Simatic-Panels aus?
- wieso kaufen wenn in OpenSource verfügbar?

lg


----------



## Maxl

NikolausL schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Ich denke das Problem ist, die Multipanels verwenden ARM-Prozessoren, die Comfort Panels x86-Prozessoren. Das Efon Paket gibt es jeweils für beide Prozessoren. Ich habe natürlich das für ARM installiert. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mit dem anderen Paket probieren.



Kann mich jemand ein bisschen auf den aktuellen Stand bringen, welche Simatic-Panels gerade am Markt sind und welche Hardware sie einsetzen? Ich bin nicht mehr (oder kaum noch) in der Branche tätig, hab auch (noch) keinen Zugriff auf die Komfort-Panels.
Nachdem da wohl einiges neu ist sollte ich (oder vielleicht hats schon jemand gemacht) die Setup-Geschichte mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.


----------



## smartlab.at

- Stimmt, ich teste unter 4.2, für WinCE 3 wird der server wohl nicht laufen.
- MobileVNC ist eine sehr simple .exe die über ein .ini file konfigurierbar ist.
- Mehr Features als efon, fixes im Hextile codec, Wartung seit 2003 (zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es weder efon noch pocketvnc)

aber es stimmt natürlich für die Weiterentwicklung nehme ich 9,95€ für die lizenz (wobei ich nicht streng bei der lizensierung bin  ). OpenSource efon ist dagegen frei.

LG,
wolfgang


----------



## rogseut

Gibt es Neuigkeiten für die Benutzung unter V13 mit Comfort Panels? Geht das?


----------



## mbi

ja funktioniert. Leider stürzt die Server applikation teilweise ab.
Hab aber bis jetzt noch nicht herausgefunden ob es an der anzahl verbindungen oder der laufzeit liegt.
Hab jetzt auch den Server mal frisch vom Source kompiliert mal sehen ob  dieser stabiler läuft. Danke kann das in den nächsten wochen testen.


----------



## repök

Ich grab das mal wieder aus....
Ich hab hier ein Panel von Pilz aufm Tisch PMI irgendwas. Der Touchscreen ist defekt, das ganze Ding nicht mehr bedienbar. Soweit so gut, mit einer Tastaur kann ich noch im BS rumhantieren. Allerdings lässt sich die Visu nicht über die Tatstatur bedienen. Eine Maus wird anscheinend erkannt, man sieht den Pfeil halt unter WinCE nicht. Echt blöd. Meine Idee war jetzt, einfach per remote drauf und dann ferngesteuert. Schauen was in der SPS passiert, und dann auf einem KTP nachgebaut, weil ich natürlich nur einen AG-Abzug habe. 
Jetzt läuft auf dem PMI WinCe3.0. Gibt es da eine Software womit ich per remote daran komme?


----------



## repök

so remote desktop funktioniert mit wic ce3.0.
man lade sich dazu hier die "Windows Mobile Power Toys" herunter. Da gibts dann für die Versionen CE3.0 und CE4.0 die Programme cerdisp2 (auch für verschiedene architekturen). Mit dem dazugehörigen cerhost kann man dann remote auf den desktop zugreifen. für den produktiven einsatz ist der schrammel allerdings nicht zu empfehlen. mir hats in dem fall doch sehr geholfen.


----------

